# Heavy Fighting In Marawi City



## tomahawk6 (10 Jun 2017)

Very intense fighting for Marawi which was held by the Mautte group.The Philippine government reports 100 terrorists killed but the cost is high in the loss of Marines and Army personnel.The US is providing technical support from US SF,USN EP-3 and drones.

http://news.abs-cbn.com/news/06/10/17/military-confirming-reports-maute-brothers-killed-in-firefight

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40231605


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jun 2017)

Just as long as they're busy whacking these assholes.  I expect Duarte won't be offering any quarter to them.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jun 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Just as long as they're busy whacking these assholes.  I expect Duarte won't be offering any quarter to them.



I think you are probably right. Too much blood has been spilled.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jun 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Just as long as they're busy whacking these assholes.  I expect Duarte won't be offering any quarter to them.



I'm sure it's very coincidental that 8 months ago Duarte wanted US troops out and now find themselves beset by ISIS and in need of US support eh?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jun 2017)

:bullet:


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jun 2017)

The irony is delicious.


----------



## CBH99 (11 Jun 2017)

I was actually thinking this very same thing this morning...

Interesting how ISIS pops up in the Phillipines around the same time the new President wants the US out, but NOW requires US support to fight the jihadi threat.  Coincidental timing.  *tin foil hat time*


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jun 2017)

Well Muslim insurgency, Philippines and the US are nothing new. It could be that the wannabe ISIS guys thought that the Philippine army would be on it's own and ISIS desperately needed some sort of success story. It sounds like they activated their cells before they and the political ground was ready. They strike terror for a bit, but they also gave an excuse for the President to act. It's quite possible the President had one of the intelligence agencies insiders in the groups to promote action either with fake info, money or weapons, before they became to strong.


----------



## MilEME09 (12 Jun 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Well Muslim insurgency, Philippines and the US are nothing new. It could be that the wannabe ISIS guys thought that the Philippine army would be on it's own and ISIS desperately needed some sort of success story. It sounds like they activated their cells before they and the political ground was ready. They strike terror for a bit, but they also gave an excuse for the President to act. It's quite possible the President had one of the intelligence agencies insiders in the groups to promote action either with fake info, money or weapons, before they became to strong.



I could see that being the case, given that ISIS also has it's claws in Indonesia as well, i'd say it's only a matter of time before this battle goes regional.


----------



## CBH99 (12 Jun 2017)

If ISIS in SE Asia is going to be considered a real threat, then I have to ask...why was it not dealt with sooner?

These guys didn't just organize themselves, arm themselves, and generate their networks overnight.  Groups of armed, organized individuals don't just "happen" in a matter of hours.  

Why were these guys not targeted before a major city was being attacked?   The President of the PH is well known for being extremely harsh on drug dealers & street thugs, can only imagine how much joy he would have taken in taking the fight to these guys.   :threat:

For me, personally - my own humble, irrelevant opinion - it just doesn't add up to me still.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Jun 2017)

The Maute brothers were very bad and while ambitious they underestimated the support they thought they might get. Put the tin foil hats back in the closet. >
Heavy fighting continues.US SF were spotted operating a drone.

http://news.abs-cbn.com/news/06/12/17/look-americans-spotted-flying-drone-in-marawi


----------

